# airbrush



## chappy (Aug 16, 2006)

wondering what you guys think about single action vs. double action ? also siphon vs. gravity feed. any comments or opinions.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Both of my airbrushes are dual action siphon feed. I'm no pro at it, but they suit my purpose very well. I have more control over the air/paint mixture with the dual action, and when doing some very fine detail, that is very important to me. Never used a gravity feed so can't make a comment on that.


----------



## walleyevision (Aug 4, 2005)

I like both, depending on the application. If I am coating the whole bait I usually use my single action and the double action for anything else. Definately the double action for any detail work.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

On the other site there is a post about siphon vs. gravity feed. Everyone is saying to go with the gravity feed ones.


----------



## hazmail (Oct 26, 2007)

From my experience, and it was along time ago, syphon feed brushes (my first airbrush) are more suited to spraying larger areas, similar to a mini spray gun. They need greater pressure to opperate an therefore you can not get down to the real fine stuff. 
I have had an Iwata gravity feed for about 30 years and a couple of others (both gravity one side feed) for about 5 years, you can not go past these (gravity feed) for versatility. Just my experience, as I said I started with a syphon (as most of us do) but in my view they are inferiour unless you are doing large areas (backgrounds etc). pete


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

If I were only going to buy one airbrush, it would be a double-action, gravity feed.

The double-action takes a tiny bit of practice to get used to, but allows considerably more control for detail work.

The gravity feeders generally require a bit less air pressure to function and less pressure means less overspray and more control of how much paint is thrown and where it lands. 

When the pressure is lower you can get closer to the surface with the airbrush and still not get runs or excess overspray.

I started with a siphon feed Paasche. I bought an Iwata HP-C and have never picked up the siphon feed Paasche since.

Still you can do great things with either with practice. My brother is an airbrush artist. It is what he does for a living and he makes a very good living doing it. He can paint circles around me with either type of brush. But thirty plus years of swinging an airbrush will do that for you. I always joke with him and say, "If I had your talent and your experience, I'd be as good as you." (The fact is, I have neither and never will.)

*Tigger swings a siphon-feeder* and I am not at all alone in considering him one of the best out there anywhere. He is amazing with that thing.


----------

